# Some more logo illustration



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

A little logo I've been working on for my side project.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Awesome stuff mate!

Do you use illustrator for your work?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah I do. Used to Use Macromedia Freehand MX back in the day but transitioned over to illustrator about 5 or 6 year ago.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been looking at designing some icon sets for my web work and I really want to have them as vectors.

I've got illustrator installed but found it a bit difficult to pick up without investing some serious time in it (although a do know how to convert images to vector).

Do you know of any good books or tuts, for an absolute beginner?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I use it maybe 4-5 hours a day at work and have done for the best part of 12 years.

I'll get back to you on the tutorials thing as I'd have to find some as it's not something I'd ever used.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

What do you charge for logos and graphic designs.

Retail.
MMA Forum price.
No Mercy price.

Yes in that order.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

PM me buddy


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sent. Ya got a portfolio. 

Clean designs.


----------

